# Differenze "reali" tra genkernel e configurazione manuale

## dev_null

Ciao a tutti. 

Vorrei sapere quali sono le differenze in termini di prestazioni e utilizzo su disco tra genkernel e configurazione manuale supponendo, nel caso della configurazione manuale,  una configurazione specifica per l'hardware in uso. Genkernel genera un kernel più generale mentre con la configurazione manuale si ha la possibilità di selezionare solo le opzioni necessarie. Quindi, mettendo a confronto 2 installazioni di gentoo sulla stessa macchina, la prima con genkernel e la seconda con una configurazione manuale "ottimale", quali sono le reali differenze tra le due?

1)L'avvio del sistema risulterebbe più veloce con la configurazione manuale o la differenza riguarda solo lo spazio su disco?

2)L'aggiunta di hardware, una volta installato e configurato il sistema, sarebbe più semplice nel sistema compilato con genkernel dato che attiva più opzioni?

----------

## xdarma

 *dev_null wrote:*   

> Quindi, mettendo a confronto 2 installazioni di gentoo sulla stessa macchina, la prima con genkernel e la seconda con una configurazione manuale "ottimale", quali sono le reali differenze tra le due?
> 
> 1)L'avvio del sistema risulterebbe più veloce con la configurazione manuale o la differenza riguarda solo lo spazio su disco?
> 
> 2)L'aggiunta di hardware, una volta installato e configurato il sistema, sarebbe più semplice nel sistema compilato con genkernel dato che attiva più opzioni?

 

1) Una differenza prestazionale al boot dovrebbe essere legata ai moduli (builtin nella versione manuale). Ma mi sembra trascurabile. La versione con genkernel è più ingombrante. Ma se stai installando su un desktop non molto vecchio, non credo sia un problema di cui preoccuparsi.

2) Sì. Nella versione manuale dovresti ricompilare i moduli e/o creare un nuovo kernel per supportare il nuovo hardware.

Anche i kernel generati con genkernel sono personalizzabili: --menuconfig avvia l'interfaccia per la compilazione manuale dalla quale puoi modificare i parametri che ti interessano. Tipo "[ ] Optimize for size" o "-> Processor family".

Quindi puoi fare danni anche con genkernel. ;-)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io fossi in te inizierei a creare un kernel funzionante con genkernel e una volta che ne hai uno che parte vai a giocare con l'opzione --menuconfig (sempre con genkernel) così da crearti un kernel più ottimizzato.

Le prestazioni tra un kernel ottimizzato e compilato con genkernel o uno compilato manuale non credo che cambi.

----------

## dev_null

Vi ringrazio.. Era da un po' che avevo questo dubbio!

----------

